# Those archery style releases, any use for slingshots?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Recently I was looking at all kinds of stuff for slingshots and I came across several models of mechanical release for slingshots.
Are they any use? Or are they just a gimmick?

And please forgive me if this question has been asked before.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My opinion is that they are high on the gimmick side for regular shooting. The best use I have seen for them are people shooting monster bands and big shot for records and fun.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yes I think they could help only if you have some crazy strong bands on your slingshot as of yet I have not see anyone shoot normal bands better with of them. Plus they are slower to load,and awkward to load .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They may also be helpful to someone with a handicap.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> They may also be helpful to someone with a handicap.


yes could be very useful for someone with arthritis


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I personally think they are gimmicky. They also remove some of the user error factor, which is all part of the fun for me.

If I wanted pinpoint accuracy, no trial & error, I'd set up a rifle, scope, target and press the trigger.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Even if they sound as an improvement still way too slow to reload them. Most of practical slingshots has relatively low draw weights you can handle pretty well bare hand with a good pouch.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> I personally think they are gimmicky. They also remove some of the user error factor, which is all part of the fun for me.
> 
> If I wanted pinpoint accuracy, no trial & error, I'd set up a rifle, scope, target and press the trigger.


Or make the same deal Rufus Hussey made with the powers that be...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

